# Huge Cougar



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry if this is a repeat, dont know the story other than what was in the email to me below.

"Taken west of Anselmo near Whitecourt, Alberta. Canada (100 miles East of Valleyview Alberta)"

I would need some new britches if I saw this cat, WOW.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Those guys look like something fromthe deliverance...


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

what a shame.......


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Deliverance? Never heard of it?:biggrin: Thats a biggun!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL, look like Canadians to me. That is cool. I bet it was a fun hunt! Awesome animal. Muddyfuzzy, you may be on the wrong board. ROFL!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> LOL, look like Canadians to me. That is cool. I bet it was a fun hunt! Awesome animal. Muddyfuzzy, you may be on the wrong board. ROFL!


He's a newbie,, he thought he was on the fly fishing oard!:doowapsta


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I thought the thread wuz gonna be about big middle-aged women in bikinis..or less...

Seriously...seeing that first pix..thought ran thru my mind.." what if that sucker was only temporarily stunned...and WOKE UP !!!!


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

waterspout said:


> He's a newbie,, he thought he was on the fly fishing oard!:doowapsta


i can assure you i know exactly where i am. i'm an avid hunter but don't really think killing apex predators for sport is very cool. i've had the pleasure of seeing two large south Texas cats over the years. impressive animal to say the least but really what's the point?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

waterspout said:


> He's a newbie,, he thought he was on the fly fishing oard!:doowapsta


 What's an " oard " :question:


----------



## Chad G (Feb 7, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> I thought the thread wuz gonna be about big middle-aged women in bikinis..or less...
> 
> Seriously...seeing that first pix..thought ran thru my mind.." what if that sucker was only temporarily stunned...and WOKE UP !!!!


haha thats the first thing that crossed my mind too when I saw cougar!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

one taste like chicken and the other smells like tuna........


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Anyone got popcorn? I like mine with a little butter.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

holy moly look at the ears on that thing..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

muddyfuzzy said:


> i can assure you i know exactly where i am. i'm an avid hunter but don't really think killing apex predators for sport is very cool. i've had the pleasure of seeing two large south Texas cats over the years. impressive animal to say the least but really what's the point?


it's ok, don't be upset.. that cat will now give happiness and live forever in someones trophy room...


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

prolly a high fence kill

beautiful cat none-the-less


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

If u don't kill em they eat the lead cow elk and the whole herd wanders in circles till they die!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rlw said:


> If u don't kill em they eat the lead cow elk and the whole herd wanders in circles till they die!!!


yeah, and to think someone said the lead cow was the "smartest" of the bunch... since when was the first animal to walk into an ambush the smartest one in the group? I think the cow at the very back of the herd was the smartest one in the bunch... let the others in front clear the path of snares, spiders, snakes, cougars .. LOL


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Went Cougar Huntin' the other day........................found out not many "true" "cougar's" shoot pool..........................!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that cougar is too big for my taste.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Old post and is a scam!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

muddyfuzzy said:


> i can assure you i know exactly where i am. i'm an avid hunter but don't really think killing apex predators for sport is very cool. i've had the pleasure of seeing two large south Texas cats over the years. impressive animal to say the least but really what's the point?


I wouldn't worry about it ... places other than South Texas have PLENTY.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Bacon wrapped cougar steaks - mm mm good!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Photoshopped from the get go. rs


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

muddyfuzzy said:


> what a shame.......


Yep, beautiful creature! And very big!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

muddyfuzzy said:


> i can assure you i know exactly where i am. i'm an avid hunter but don't really think killing apex predators for sport is very cool. i've had the pleasure of seeing two large south Texas cats over the years. impressive animal to say the least but really what's the point?


Yep


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> yeah, and to think someone said the lead cow was the "smartest" of the bunch... since when was the first animal to walk into an ambush the smartest one in the group? I think the cow at the very back of the herd was the smartest one in the bunch... let the others in front clear the path of snares, spiders, snakes, cougars .. LOL


Hehehe! My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

rlw said:


> If u don't kill em they eat the lead cow elk and the whole herd wanders in circles till they die!!!





InfamousJ said:


> yeah, and to think someone said the lead cow was the "smartest" of the bunch... since when was the first animal to walk into an ambush the smartest one in the group? I think the cow at the very back of the herd was the smartest one in the bunch... let the others in front clear the path of snares, spiders, snakes, cougars .. LOL


You guys are friggin killing me!!! LOL!!! Stooop it!!!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Any truth....*

I have heard Lions are very good to eat. The meat is not "gamey" at all, like Bald Eagle, and not near as "stringy" textured like Whoopin Crane.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> I have heard Lions are very good to eat. The meat is not "gamey" at all, like Bald Eagle, and not near as "stringy" textured like Whoopin Crane.


Very true, surprisingly it tastes a lot like mockingbird, just more of it.


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

muddyfuzzy said:


> what a shame.......


Well you're gonna love this then.................
















And yes it is somewhat tasty if prepared and cooked correctly. I still have some in the freezer if anyones interested.

One of, the if not the most difficult hunts I've ever been on. Don't knock it till you tried it.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I've never hunted for cats or bear. But I believe you can take the dogs away along with the guide. You put a compound bow or less as weapon in your hand and make a kill like that, then you be a real hunter.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

muddyfuzzy said:


> i can assure you i know exactly where i am. i'm an avid hunter but don't really think killing apex predators for sport is very cool. i've had the pleasure of seeing two large south Texas cats over the years. impressive animal to say the least but really what's the point?


That trout in your avatar is an apex predator. Just sayin'....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Brassnadz said:


> That trout in your avatar is an apex predator. Just sayin'....


I'm not so sure that you are correct about that.

I would have shot the cat though.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

johnmyjohn said:


> I've never hunted for cats or bear. But I believe you can take the dogs away along with the guide. You put a compound bow or less as weapon in your hand and make a kill like that, then you be a *real hunter*.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

What is the point? If it is legal and appeals to you, go hunt it, in any legal fashion you care to. Sheesh people, I love it when others project their beliefs on eveyone else, and then act superior. It is an animal, if it is legal go for it.

Bucksnort: Exactly! I guess we need to go tooth and fang with predators? If they don't like, they can build their own guns. Until then.....
BB


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I think big cats are beautiful animals and are an awesome sight. I've seen a black jaguar outside of Victoria and didn't even give a thought to shooting it. But people gotta do what they gotta do to manage their land and big cats can reek havoc on deer populations so I could easily justify shooting one. Plus I'd like to have one mounted and I think the thrill of the hunt would be an experience in its own. Especially without having to go to Africa. I'd like to do it without the dogs and what not. Just a side question, don't mean to hijack the thread but would it be legal to hang a doe or hog carcass in a tree to bait in a big cat?


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

Brassnadz said:


> That trout in your avatar is an apex predator. Just sayin'....


that trout was released to fight another day you tard! releasing a fish alive is a little different than killing.........at least in my book.


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

I dunno about all ya'lls bickering. That dang mount is gorgeous though. Nice cat!!!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I also saw a large black cat near Bellville and did not shoot it. Beautiful animal that I will always remember. Father taught me not to kill unless I intended to eat it.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

juan said:


> I also saw a large black cat near Bellville and did not shoot it. Beautiful animal that I will always remember. Father taught me not to kill unless I intended to eat it.


Well ranching Fathers feel differently....


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


>


You are right snort. Let me reword that, if I could get a kill under the conditions I mentioned I would consider myself a real hunter.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

I've seen dogs tree domestic cats more than a few times. Dogs scent or see the cat, cat runs, dog's give chase as dog's do, dogs tree cat. Pretty normal, not much surprise in the chase nor the outcome.

I've seen 2 large Tom's while hunting with my son, once 18 years back and again, 2 years ago. First sighting my son asked, "should we shoot it......?". I said, "why...?". When we saw the second one in '09, he didn't bother to ask. Both were within shootable range, both we came upon without the aid of the actual "hunters" (the dog's) and both were within season. Just 'cuz somethings legal to shoot doesn't mean that everybody feels the same way about such things. Neither good nor bad, but to assume that "legal" justifies puttin' something on the ground......not necessarily enough reason to do so for everyone.

I can easily see where the thrill of the chasing of these cat's behind one's beloved dog's is a real rush.......just human nature, IMHO. Could see myself doing so, but to take credit for "hunting" said animal when all that one is doing is listening for the sounds from the dogs announcing that they'd tree'd a cat, then making your way to the base of that tree and shooting a non-moving target at 50ft.................not as rewarding, IMHO.

Sure, chasin' after the cat and the trailing dogs takes some effort, some distances being greater than others and effort put forth different on each chase. But when all is said and done, all the actual hunting was done by the dog's. Perhaps the efforts put forth by the owner in training these dog's is well worth mentioning and more than commendable, but I suppose if the self-satisfaction of actually "hunting" and then taking an animal comes from doing it within the definition of" fair chase", the dog option (as it is an option, not mandatory) would greatly reduce the overall hunt experience......to my way of thinking.

I know many hunters who have killed cougar's without the aid of dog's. It is obviously much, much harder and time consuming than turning the dog's loose, but it would have to be also therefore much more rewarding to have done so all alone. Heck, my son and I could have taken those 2 cat's without any problem and we weren't even looking for them. I'd have to imagine that if we had been dedicated and knowledgable cougar hunter's, our chances would be even more enhanced. We might not get a cat each year nor even every other year no matter how dedicated to cat hunting we were, but I'm thinking that is just the part of hunting that makes it both interesting and challenging......the reason we call it "hunting".

I don't know of any successful cat hunter's that have actually targeted that species for their delicious tablefare, but I hate brussel sprouts and many don't so I can't comment on that. I do know, however, that I have neither read nor heard anyone ever stating prior to cat season that they need to fill up the freezer with cat meat 'cuz their getting low on deer and elk.


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> I thought the thread wuz gonna be about big middle-aged women in bikinis..or less...
> 
> Seriously...seeing that first pix..thought ran thru my mind.." what if that sucker was only temporarily stunned...and WOKE UP !!!!


lmao...i was thinkin the exact same thing. well except for the cougar being a woman in a bikini, but about the beast wakin up.


----------

